# 200 lb public land boar



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2015)

Shot this ole fella this morning up here in N. GA. Seen sow and piglets last Saturday and we couldn't make it happen with the 22 mags. No one to go this morning so headed up alone. Carried 22mag and muzzle loader. After a lil over a mile walk I sat till 930 waiting on sow and piglets. Headed back up the holler over the ridge to truck when I heard something on other ridge. Here he came going to the same place I was. Made 80 yard shot and 1/4 mile from truck then the fun began. Luckily it was flat for most of the drag but the 2 creek crossings and short 100 yard uphill drag was a doozy. Field dressed weight was 197 on processors digital scales.


----------



## aj.hiner (Feb 14, 2015)

Noce brother congrats..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 14, 2015)

Atta boy Joe....... KILL ALL OF EM!!!


----------



## tgc (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey! Good work. That looks like a good eater.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2015)

Big pig. Congrats.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2015)

Good one!!RC


----------



## pnome (Feb 14, 2015)

Sweet!   Congrats!  I was out there chasing pigs this morning myself.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 14, 2015)

You had a good day. Congrats!


----------



## Bama Stan (Feb 14, 2015)

You're going to need to wash that gun. Good job!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 14, 2015)

Now thats a goodin....congrats!!!


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 14, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice trophy Joe!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Pig... I want one!!!


----------



## weekender (Feb 22, 2015)

DANG good hog, CONGRATS!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2015)

SAWEET!!

That is Gettin it done!!!


----------



## Dana Young (Feb 28, 2015)

A blind hog will find a nut every now and then


----------



## Hunterbug (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice one Joe


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2015)

How the heck did you get that red shirt on him


----------

